
Team and Strategy - worldvoyageur
http://avc.com/2016/09/team-and-strategy
======
raywu
> I like to say that CEOs should do only three things; recruit and retain the
> team, build and evolve the long term strategy and communicate it effectively
> and broadly in the organization and externally, and make sure the company
> doesn’t run out of money.

I've been hearing more and more of this, and experiencing this first-hand;
it's so true. _Communication_ is often left out/undervalued in early stage
startup blogosphere.

